# JTF2



## army

Posted by *yobrenots@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Charon Apollyon* on *Fri, 7 Apr 2000 13:54:39 -0400*
The following comments were submitted by
Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DOes anybody know what the 
Joint Task Force 2 does?
And how do you get on?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Fri, 7 Apr 2000 13:13:11 -0400*
Anti Terrorism, Long Range Recconasiance, basically anything that the SAS
would perform .
-----Original Message-----
From: Charon Apollyon 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Friday, April 07, 2000 12:38 PM
Subject: JTF2????
>The following comments were submitted by
>Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
>Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
>to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>DOes anybody know what the
>Joint Task Force 2 does?
>And how do you get on?
>
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>
>http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Chris Redgrift" <c_redgrift@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 07 Apr 2000 10:45:37 PDT*
Check out  http://www.specialoperations.com/foreign/Canada/JTF2.html  they 
have several links for sites that include recruiting info.
C. Redgrift
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Sat, 8 Apr 2000 00:00:06 -0400*
Apparently for as much as we are allowed to know the JTF is open to all
MOCs from Private to Warrant Officer. This also includes both genders. Does
anyone know if in fact there are any female members serving with the JTF,
and are the physical requirements identical?
Dave Willard
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *james nott <jtnott@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 8 Apr 2000 09:22:02 -0700 (PDT)*
JTF2 is the counter terrorist unit for canada.  It use
to be run by the R.C.M.P. until around 92give or take
a few years.  Around 93-94 they started to run black
ops in Bosnia.  They follow a simillar training
schedule as the S.A.S. and from what I have heard the
selection process is about as hard.  To get in each
year they run an add in the maple leaf publication. 
All you have to do is submit a memo.  The screening
process is real tough.  I have a few friends who have
tried for it and most never got past the physical.  I
hope this helps.
                       Jamie
--- Charon Apollyon
 wrote:
> The following comments were submitted by
> Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
>
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DOes anybody know what the 
> Joint Task Force 2 does?
> And how do you get on?
> 
>
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For more information, please see The Canadian Army
> Home Page at:
> 
>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 08 Apr 2000 11:33:58 PDT*
Yes, there are females serving with JTF2 in non-combat roles.
>From: "dave" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: JTF2
>Date: Sat, 8 Apr 2000 00:00:06 -0400
>
>
>Apparently for as much as we are allowed to know the JTF is open to all
>MOCs from Private to Warrant Officer. This also includes both genders. Does
>anyone know if in fact there are any female members serving with the JTF,
>and are the physical requirements identical?
>
>Dave Willard
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 08 Apr 2000 18:09:10 -0500*
Didn‘t know this, I thought that women could now serve in all combat roles in
the CF Or are you just saying that at present there are no females in JTF2 as
Cat. A. Would Cat. B be considered combat?
John Hill wrote:
> Yes, there are females serving with JTF2 in non-combat roles.
>
> >From: "dave" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: JTF2
> >Date: Sat, 8 Apr 2000 00:00:06 -0400
> >
> >
> >Apparently for as much as we are allowed to know the JTF is open to all
> >MOCs from Private to Warrant Officer. This also includes both genders. Does
> >anyone know if in fact there are any female members serving with the JTF,
> >and are the physical requirements identical?
> >
> >Dave Willard
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Sat, 8 Apr 2000 19:21:21 -0400*
you must be recommended by your CO  must have at least 3 yrs in. 
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of james nott
Sent: Saturday, April 08, 2000 12:22 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: JTF2????
JTF2 is the counter terrorist unit for canada.  It use
to be run by the R.C.M.P. until around 92give or take
a few years.  Around 93-94 they started to run black
ops in Bosnia.  They follow a simillar training
schedule as the S.A.S. and from what I have heard the
selection process is about as hard.  To get in each
year they run an add in the maple leaf publication. 
All you have to do is submit a memo.  The screening
process is real tough.  I have a few friends who have
tried for it and most never got past the physical.  I
hope this helps.
                       Jamie
--- Charon Apollyon
 wrote:
> The following comments were submitted by
> Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
>
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DOes anybody know what the 
> Joint Task Force 2 does?
> And how do you get on?
> 
>
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For more information, please see The Canadian Army
> Home Page at:
> 
>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
>
--------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Talk to your friends online with Yahoo! Messenger.
 http://im.yahoo.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 08 Apr 2000 16:30:20 PDT*
All I know is that on strength presently there are no females in a combat 
role.  But you should check out the JTF2 circular going around now about 
current recruiting, including times and places across Canada for Recruiting 
info sessions.  These sessions are open to all members of the Forces.  You 
DO need to have your I card to get in though.  No exceptions.  The circular 
was also in one of the last issues of Maple Leaf.
>From: Albert King 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: JTF2
>Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 18:09:10 -0500
>
>Didn‘t know this, I thought that women could now serve in all combat roles 
>in
>the CF Or are you just saying that at present there are no females in JTF2 
>as
>Cat. A. Would Cat. B be considered combat?
>
>John Hill wrote:
>
> > Yes, there are females serving with JTF2 in non-combat roles.
> >
> > >From: "dave" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: JTF2
> > >Date: Sat, 8 Apr 2000 00:00:06 -0400
> > >
> > >
> > >Apparently for as much as we are allowed to know the JTF is open to 
>all
> > >MOCs from Private to Warrant Officer. This also includes both genders. 
>Does
> > >anyone know if in fact there are any female members serving with the 
>JTF,
> > >and are the physical requirements identical?
> > >
> > >Dave Willard
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"david davidson" <ddavidson@cyberus.ca>* on *Sat, 8 Apr 2000 22:55:44 -0400*
when i tried out for the team there were only RCMP members who were female.I
have about ten to twelve friends who are on now and I have not herd of any
females who are actually assaulters. I am presently a constable with the
OCRPS and former 2 CDO   3 PPCLI   member 83 to 93.
-----Original Message-----
From: John Hill 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Saturday, April 08, 2000 7:36 PM
Subject: Re: JTF2
>All I know is that on strength presently there are no females in a combat
>role.  But you should check out the JTF2 circular going around now about
>current recruiting, including times and places across Canada for Recruiting
>info sessions.  These sessions are open to all members of the Forces.  You
>DO need to have your I card to get in though.  No exceptions.  The circular
>was also in one of the last issues of Maple Leaf.
>
>>From: Albert King 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Re: JTF2
>>Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 18:09:10 -0500
>>
>>Didn‘t know this, I thought that women could now serve in all combat roles
>>in
>>the CF Or are you just saying that at present there are no females in JTF2
>>as
>>Cat. A. Would Cat. B be considered combat?
>>
>>John Hill wrote:
>>
>> > Yes, there are females serving with JTF2 in non-combat roles.
>> >
>> > >From: "dave" 
>> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > >To: 
>> > >Subject: JTF2
>> > >Date: Sat, 8 Apr 2000 00:00:06 -0400
>> > >
>> > >
>> > >Apparently for as much as we are allowed to know the JTF is open to
>>all
>> > >MOCs from Private to Warrant Officer. This also includes both genders.
>>Does
>> > >anyone know if in fact there are any female members serving with the
>>JTF,
>> > >and are the physical requirements identical?
>> > >
>> > >Dave Willard
>> > >
>> > >--------------------------------------------------------
>> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > >message body.
>> >
>> > ______________________________________________________
>> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > message body.
>>
>>
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *BOB COWAN <wstevenson@home.com>* on *Sat, 08 Apr 2000 22:52:34 -0600*
What is OCRPS and CDO?
david davidson wrote:
> 
> when i tried out for the team there were only RCMP members who were female.I
> have about ten to twelve friends who are on now and I have not herd of any
> females who are actually assaulters. I am presently a constable with the
> OCRPS and former 2 CDO   3 PPCLI   member 83 to 93.
> -----Original Message-----
> From: John Hill 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Saturday, April 08, 2000 7:36 PM
> Subject: Re: JTF2
> 
> >All I know is that on strength presently there are no females in a combat
> >role.  But you should check out the JTF2 circular going around now about
> >current recruiting, including times and places across Canada for Recruiting
> >info sessions.  These sessions are open to all members of the Forces.  You
> >DO need to have your I card to get in though.  No exceptions.  The circular
> >was also in one of the last issues of Maple Leaf.
> >
> >>From: Albert King 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>Subject: Re: JTF2
> >>Date: Sat, 08 Apr 2000 18:09:10 -0500
> >>
> >>Didn‘t know this, I thought that women could now serve in all combat roles
> >>in
> >>the CF Or are you just saying that at present there are no females in JTF2
> >>as
> >>Cat. A. Would Cat. B be considered combat?
> >>
> >>John Hill wrote:
> >>
> >> > Yes, there are females serving with JTF2 in non-combat roles.
> >> >
> >> > >From: "dave" 
> >> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> > >To: 
> >> > >Subject: JTF2
> >> > >Date: Sat, 8 Apr 2000 00:00:06 -0400
> >> > >
> >> > >
> >> > >Apparently for as much as we are allowed to know the JTF is open to
> >>all
> >> > >MOCs from Private to Warrant Officer. This also includes both genders.
> >>Does
> >> > >anyone know if in fact there are any female members serving with the
> >>JTF,
> >> > >and are the physical requirements identical?
> >> > >
> >> > >Dave Willard
> >> > >
> >> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> >> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > >message body.
> >> >
> >> > ______________________________________________________
> >> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >> >
> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > message body.
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Elizabeth Fredette" <a4688@kelcom.igs.net>* on *Sun, 9 Apr 2000 20:21:13 -0400*
LLRPs are performed by c/s T-4 or 60 and I-60, not by JTF.  Risking
strategic troops with tasks that Armd Recce or Infantry Recce Pl can do just
as well is a waste of man power and $$$$!
----- Original Message -----
From: "John Gilmour" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, April 07, 2000 1:13 PM
Subject: Re: JTF2????
> Anti Terrorism, Long Range Recconasiance, basically anything that the SAS
> would perform .
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Charon Apollyon 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Friday, April 07, 2000 12:38 PM
> Subject: JTF2????
>
>
> >The following comments were submitted by
> >Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> >Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
>
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >DOes anybody know what the
> >Joint Task Force 2 does?
> >And how do you get on?
> >
>
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> >
> >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 09 Apr 2000 19:15:28 PDT*
You are right, I don‘t know who said that.  JTF2 is strictly a C/T counter 
terrorism unit
>LLRPs are performed by c/s T-4 or 60 and I-60, not by JTF.  Risking
>strategic troops with tasks that Armd Recce or Infantry Recce Pl can do 
>just
>as well is a waste of man power and $$$$!
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "John Gilmour" 
>To: 
>Sent: Friday, April 07, 2000 1:13 PM
>Subject: Re: JTF2????
>
>
> > Anti Terrorism, Long Range Recconasiance, basically anything that the 
>SAS
> > would perform .
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: Charon Apollyon 
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > Date: Friday, April 07, 2000 12:38 PM
> > Subject: JTF2????
> >
> >
> > >The following comments were submitted by
> > >Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> > >Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> > >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> >
> >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > >DOes anybody know what the
> > >Joint Task Force 2 does?
> > >And how do you get on?
> > >
> >
> >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> > >
> > >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Elizabeth Fredette" <a4688@kelcom.igs.net>* on *Sun, 9 Apr 2000 23:06:26 -0400*
Jtf Does do Close Quarter Protection and other "Green" ops, ie "Painting"
Tgts for LGMs but they where created after a long fight with RCMP to
primarly take the CT task.
----- Original Message -----
From: "John Hill" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, April 09, 2000 10:15 PM
Subject: Re: JTF2????
> You are right, I don‘t know who said that.  JTF2 is strictly a C/T
counter
> terrorism unit
>
>
> >LLRPs are performed by c/s T-4 or 60 and I-60, not by JTF.  Risking
> >strategic troops with tasks that Armd Recce or Infantry Recce Pl can do
> >just
> >as well is a waste of man power and $$$$!
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Friday, April 07, 2000 1:13 PM
> >Subject: Re: JTF2????
> >
> >
> > > Anti Terrorism, Long Range Recconasiance, basically anything that the
> >SAS
> > > would perform .
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: Charon Apollyon 
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > Date: Friday, April 07, 2000 12:38 PM
> > > Subject: JTF2????
> > >
> > >
> > > >The following comments were submitted by
> > > >Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> > > >Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> > > >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> > >
> >
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > >
> > > >DOes anybody know what the
> > > >Joint Task Force 2 does?
> > > >And how do you get on?
> > > >
> > >
> >
>---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > >
> > > >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> > > >
> > > >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Tue, 11 Apr 2000 11:54:44 -0500*
 Regarding that I suspect  JTF 2 will in the near future aquire such a role as a
sort of strategic pathfinder role as opposed to the late lamented CAR‘s pathfinder
plt. which was tactical in outlook.
Both  the East Timor crisis and the earlier Rwanda mess  Xmas 96‘? certainly
showed a need for such a capability. BTW why would anyone send a Lt.Gen. to do a
recce? Surly there must have been a 2nd Lt. available or were they in short supply
?
John Hill wrote:
> You are right, I don‘t know who said that.  JTF2 is strictly a C/T counter
> terrorism unit
>
> >LLRPs are performed by c/s T-4 or 60 and I-60, not by JTF.  Risking
> >strategic troops with tasks that Armd Recce or Infantry Recce Pl can do
> >just
> >as well is a waste of man power and $$$$!
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Friday, April 07, 2000 1:13 PM
> >Subject: Re: JTF2????
> >
> >
> > > Anti Terrorism, Long Range Recconasiance, basically anything that the
> >SAS
> > > would perform .
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: Charon Apollyon 
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > Date: Friday, April 07, 2000 12:38 PM
> > > Subject: JTF2????
> > >
> > >
> > > >The following comments were submitted by
> > > >Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> > > >Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> > > >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> > >
> > >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > >
> > > >DOes anybody know what the
> > > >Joint Task Force 2 does?
> > > >And how do you get on?
> > > >
> > >
> > >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > >
> > > >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> > > >
> > > >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 11 Apr 2000 14:45:34 EDT*
Unconfirmed reports show that they are taking over some of these roles, and 
I agree the someone other than a Lt. Gen should be recces.  If I remember 
correctlty 2nd 2RRe, and elements of 3RCR, formed a Mech. Recce company for 
the first UNPROFOR tour.  Maybe this would have been a better solution in 
the Rawanda situation.  It may have saved a lot of Belgian Paras.
>From: Gordan Dundas 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: JTF2????
>Date: Tue, 11 Apr 2000 11:54:44 -0500
>
>  Regarding that I suspect  JTF 2 will in the near future aquire such a 
>role as a
>sort of strategic pathfinder role as opposed to the late lamented CAR‘s 
>pathfinder
>plt. which was tactical in outlook.
>Both  the East Timor crisis and the earlier Rwanda mess  Xmas 96‘? 
>certainly
>showed a need for such a capability. BTW why would anyone send a Lt.Gen. to 
>do a
>recce? Surly there must have been a 2nd Lt. available or were they in short 
>supply
>?
>
>John Hill wrote:
>
> > You are right, I don‘t know who said that.  JTF2 is strictly a C/T 
>counter
> > terrorism unit
> >
> > >LLRPs are performed by c/s T-4 or 60 and I-60, not by JTF.  Risking
> > >strategic troops with tasks that Armd Recce or Infantry Recce Pl can do
> > >just
> > >as well is a waste of man power and $$$$!
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Friday, April 07, 2000 1:13 PM
> > >Subject: Re: JTF2????
> > >
> > >
> > > > Anti Terrorism, Long Range Recconasiance, basically anything that 
>the
> > >SAS
> > > > would perform .
> > > >
> > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > From: Charon Apollyon 
> > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > Date: Friday, April 07, 2000 12:38 PM
> > > > Subject: JTF2????
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >The following comments were submitted by
> > > > >Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> > > > >Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> > > > >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> > > >
> > > 
> >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >
> > > > >DOes anybody know what the
> > > > >Joint Task Force 2 does?
> > > > >And how do you get on?
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > 
> >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >
> > > > >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> > > > >
> > > > >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Tue, 11 Apr 2000 14:05:47 -0500*
  Actually I believe this occurred after the the Rwandan massacres ,Seems the PM
was watching the tube and got rather upset by what he saw . Hard to blame him it
was upsetting to put it mildly. However what happened next was a comedy of errors.
Including the deployment of troops to country that hadn‘t asked for them. And
didn‘t know they were coming until they began to get off the damned airplane!
 What I believe is needed is a specialized force that could go quite quietly into
an area  gather and analyse data and intel that would help the govt. make a
decision as weather to go or not. Then if the go-ahead is given they‘re role
changes
Chrid Loveridge wrote:
> Unconfirmed reports show that they are taking over some of these roles, and
> I agree the someone other than a Lt. Gen should be recces.  If I remember
> correctlty 2nd 2RRe, and elements of 3RCR, formed a Mech. Recce company for
> the first UNPROFOR tour.  Maybe this would have been a better solution in
> the Rawanda situation.  It may have saved a lot of Belgian Paras.
>
> >From: Gordan Dundas 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: JTF2????
> >Date: Tue, 11 Apr 2000 11:54:44 -0500
> >
> >  Regarding that I suspect  JTF 2 will in the near future aquire such a
> >role as a
> >sort of strategic pathfinder role as opposed to the late lamented CAR‘s
> >pathfinder
> >plt. which was tactical in outlook.
> >Both  the East Timor crisis and the earlier Rwanda mess  Xmas 96‘?
> >certainly
> >showed a need for such a capability. BTW why would anyone send a Lt.Gen. to
> >do a
> >recce? Surly there must have been a 2nd Lt. available or were they in short
> >supply
> >?
> >
> >John Hill wrote:
> >
> > > You are right, I don‘t know who said that.  JTF2 is strictly a C/T
> >counter
> > > terrorism unit
> > >
> > > >LLRPs are performed by c/s T-4 or 60 and I-60, not by JTF.  Risking
> > > >strategic troops with tasks that Armd Recce or Infantry Recce Pl can do
> > > >just
> > > >as well is a waste of man power and $$$$!
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Friday, April 07, 2000 1:13 PM
> > > >Subject: Re: JTF2????
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > Anti Terrorism, Long Range Recconasiance, basically anything that
> >the
> > > >SAS
> > > > > would perform .
> > > > >
> > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > From: Charon Apollyon 
> > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > Date: Friday, April 07, 2000 12:38 PM
> > > > > Subject: JTF2????
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > >The following comments were submitted by
> > > > > >Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> > > > > >Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> > > > > >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >
> > > > > >DOes anybody know what the
> > > > > >Joint Task Force 2 does?
> > > > > >And how do you get on?
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> > >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >
> > > > > >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> > > > > >
> > > > > >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Tue, 11 Apr 2000 18:23:17 -0600*
Gordon, your criticism of our CDS is unwarranted:
On your earliest leadership training you are taught battle procedure. 
One of the first steps of battle procedure, after receiving your orders,
is conducting a recce.  Just because someone is a LGen, doesn‘t mean he
deviates from the battle procedure taught to MCpl if it isn‘t broken
... don‘t try to fix it!.  I don‘t know about all of you, but, the
first thing I have always done after reciept of orders is conduct a
recce and that hasn‘t changed in the years I‘ve been in the Army first
taught on my Combat Leaders Course at the PPCLI Battle School!.
Who should have done the recce for the botched mission to central
Africa?  A staff officer?  A Sgt in charge of a recce section?  An Inf
Bn Recce Pl Comd?  The Canadian Airborne Regiment....nice try but they
were not the unit to send in to do a recce of this magnitude.
These are all tactical level assets.  We were looking at Canada being
the lead nation for a UN effort.  Gen Baril LGen Baril, Comd LFC at the
time was the General chosen to Comd the mission.  It is only logical
that he would conduct a recce of the probable mission, how else would he
know what the problem was, what troops were reqr, what had to be done,
etc, etc.  Infact he would have been guilty of neglegience if he had
not.  If you read military history, every Commander conduct recces.  How
can you develop a plan based on a staff officers advice?  You as a
Commander are the ones who establish an intent and impose your will on
your subordinates...not the otherway around!
Always remember...time spent on recce is seldom wasted and rarely
recovered.  
Now, if you want to debate the merits of the Federal Government getting
the military into a situation it was under equipped and under resourced
to even attempt to act as a "Lead Nation" for a UN effort....That is
something completely different and I will fully agree it was idiotic!
Gunner sends...
Gordan Dundas wrote:
> 
>  Regarding that I suspect  JTF 2 will in the near future aquire such a role as a
> sort of strategic pathfinder role as opposed to the late lamented CAR‘s pathfinder
> plt. which was tactical in outlook.
> Both  the East Timor crisis and the earlier Rwanda mess  Xmas 96‘? certainly
> showed a need for such a capability. BTW why would anyone send a Lt.Gen. to do a
> recce? Surly there must have been a 2nd Lt. available or were they in short supply
> ?
> 
> John Hill wrote:
> 
> > You are right, I don‘t know who said that.  JTF2 is strictly a C/T counter
> > terrorism unit
> >
> > >LLRPs are performed by c/s T-4 or 60 and I-60, not by JTF.  Risking
> > >strategic troops with tasks that Armd Recce or Infantry Recce Pl can do
> > >just
> > >as well is a waste of man power and $$$$!
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Friday, April 07, 2000 1:13 PM
> > >Subject: Re: JTF2????
> > >
> > >
> > > > Anti Terrorism, Long Range Recconasiance, basically anything that the
> > >SAS
> > > > would perform .
> > > >
> > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > From: Charon Apollyon 
> > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > Date: Friday, April 07, 2000 12:38 PM
> > > > Subject: JTF2????
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >The following comments were submitted by
> > > > >Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> > > > >Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> > > > >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> > > >
> > > >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >
> > > > >DOes anybody know what the
> > > > >Joint Task Force 2 does?
> > > > >And how do you get on?
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >
> > > > >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> > > > >
> > > > >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Thu, 13 Apr 2000 09:30:33 -0500*
I‘m sorry , I ment to get back to you on this sooner .
 I have some problems with our current CDS I  must admit and to be fair  I suspect I
have misjudged him.And I really do agree you  on the importence on Recce.However  I ‘m
still digesting your excellent letter and hope to have decent reply fairly soon.
     regards   Gordon
Gunner wrote:
> Gordon, your criticism of our CDS is unwarranted:
>
> On your earliest leadership training you are taught battle procedure.
> One of the first steps of battle procedure, after receiving your orders,
> is conducting a recce.  Just because someone is a LGen, doesn‘t mean he
> deviates from the battle procedure taught to MCpl if it isn‘t broken
> ... don‘t try to fix it!.  I don‘t know about all of you, but, the
> first thing I have always done after reciept of orders is conduct a
> recce and that hasn‘t changed in the years I‘ve been in the Army first
> taught on my Combat Leaders Course at the PPCLI Battle School!.
>
> Who should have done the recce for the botched mission to central
> Africa?  A staff officer?  A Sgt in charge of a recce section?  An Inf
> Bn Recce Pl Comd?  The Canadian Airborne Regiment....nice try but they
> were not the unit to send in to do a recce of this magnitude.
>
> These are all tactical level assets.  We were looking at Canada being
> the lead nation for a UN effort.  Gen Baril LGen Baril, Comd LFC at the
> time was the General chosen to Comd the mission.  It is only logical
> that he would conduct a recce of the probable mission, how else would he
> know what the problem was, what troops were reqr, what had to be done,
> etc, etc.  Infact he would have been guilty of neglegience if he had
> not.  If you read military history, every Commander conduct recces.  How
> can you develop a plan based on a staff officers advice?  You as a
> Commander are the ones who establish an intent and impose your will on
> your subordinates...not the otherway around!
>
> Always remember...time spent on recce is seldom wasted and rarely
> recovered.
>
> Now, if you want to debate the merits of the Federal Government getting
> the military into a situation it was under equipped and under resourced
> to even attempt to act as a "Lead Nation" for a UN effort....That is
> something completely different and I will fully agree it was idiotic!
>
> Gunner sends...
>
> Gordan Dundas wrote:
> >
> >  Regarding that I suspect  JTF 2 will in the near future aquire such a role as a
> > sort of strategic pathfinder role as opposed to the late lamented CAR‘s pathfinder
> > plt. which was tactical in outlook.
> > Both  the East Timor crisis and the earlier Rwanda mess  Xmas 96‘? certainly
> > showed a need for such a capability. BTW why would anyone send a Lt.Gen. to do a
> > recce? Surly there must have been a 2nd Lt. available or were they in short supply
> > ?
> >
> > John Hill wrote:
> >
> > > You are right, I don‘t know who said that.  JTF2 is strictly a C/T counter
> > > terrorism unit
> > >
> > > >LLRPs are performed by c/s T-4 or 60 and I-60, not by JTF.  Risking
> > > >strategic troops with tasks that Armd Recce or Infantry Recce Pl can do
> > > >just
> > > >as well is a waste of man power and $$$$!
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Friday, April 07, 2000 1:13 PM
> > > >Subject: Re: JTF2????
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > Anti Terrorism, Long Range Recconasiance, basically anything that the
> > > >SAS
> > > > > would perform .
> > > > >
> > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > From: Charon Apollyon 
> > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > Date: Friday, April 07, 2000 12:38 PM
> > > > > Subject: JTF2????
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > >The following comments were submitted by
> > > > > >Charon Apollyon yobrenots on
> > > > > >Friday, April 7, 2000 at 13:54:38
> > > > > >to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> > > > >
> > > > >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >
> > > > > >DOes anybody know what the
> > > > > >Joint Task Force 2 does?
> > > > > >And how do you get on?
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >
> > > > > >For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
> > > > > >
> > > > > >http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Chris Redgrift" <buzzzfu@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 05 Jul 2000 08:40:27 EDT*
When JTF-2 took over terrorist duties was the RCMP ERT completely disbanded? 
  Or are they still around?
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Wed, 5 Jul 2000 09:20:32 -0600*
> When JTF-2 took over terrorist duties was the RCMP ERT completely
disbanded?
>   Or are they still around?
The RCMP maintain ERT‘s where they provide contract i.e. Provincial 
policing. I believe they also have an ERT capability in Ontario and Quebec
in case it is required in the Federal policing role.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-F Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 05 Jul 2000 16:00:04 -0400*
Raid Magasine had an article on them  no 136 
Chris Redgrift wrote:
> Thanks for the info Bruce!  You don‘t happen to know if there are any
> Canadian websites about the ERT do you?
>
> Regards,
> Chris
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Chris Redgrift" <buzzzfu@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 06 Jul 2000 08:55:42 EDT*
Thanks Jean.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 17 Nov 2000 14:01:08 -0700*
What was your point in posting this old news?


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 17 Nov 2000 20:13:28 -0700*
Point: that any connection between the article and an understanding of 
JTF2 was very peripheral at best and a poor indicator of anything to do
with the workings of JTF2. I wouldn't bother to slam the posting except
that the article, by implication, slams an organization that can't fight
back in the media.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 22 Mar 1999 10:27:38 -0600*
Okay, Joint Task Force Two JTF-2, took over from the Mounties, back in the
early 90s, right, but what was Joint Task Force "One"?  Was it essentially
the RCMP predecessor?  Or was there a JTF further back in recent Canadian
military history?  It may seem like a dumb question, but it just dawned on
me, besides, I‘m trying to find ways of procrastinating so I don‘t have to
study for exams!
Thanks,
Mason
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Jason King" <jasonking@specialoperations.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 20:53:29 -0800*
Since most of you on here seem to have some sort of conection with the Reserves, I was wondering if anyone from the reserves has ever made it into the JTF2 and gone onto serve the 4-6 years or whatever it is? Do many people from the PRes try out?
Another question. Would officers in the CIC Cadet Instructors Cadre be considered members of the Supplementary reserves?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Thu, 25 Jan 2001 23:51:15 -0500*
CIC is considered separate and distinct from both Primary and Supplementary
Reserves.
The coursing, training and qualifications are hugely different.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jason King" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, January 25, 2001 11:53 PM
Subject: JTF2  Reserves
> Since most of you on here seem to have some sort of conection with the
Reserves, I was wondering if anyone from the reserves has ever made it into
the JTF2 and gone onto serve the 4-6 years or whatever it is? Do many people
from the PRes try out?
>
> Another question. Would officers in the CIC Cadet Instructors Cadre be
considered members of the Supplementary reserves?
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

